# Using Racechrono Pro, Scan My Tesla and CANServer on track



## Ren001 (Nov 8, 2017)

I am often taking my M3P to track.
Up till now I used an OBDLink LX adapter to collect track data vie Racechrono Pro and read important values (i.e. battery temperatur) via scan my tesla.
Thanks to @JWardell I have now replaced the OBDLink LX by CANServer and am using his Microdisplay for live data.
As Tesla is now providing a lot of infomation in its track data file I decided to use this for data recording and visualization.
Antti Lammi, the developer of Racechrono Pro provided me a beta version (7.2.4) which can import Teslas track data file.
At the same time @amund7 provided a beta version of scan my tesla (2.2.1 beta), which communicates with the CANServer on Wifi (not bluetooth) protocol - a lot faster.

So, without using any bluetooth dongle anymore a complete live data view and data collection is working for the M3P!

How to:

You have to have a USB storage device attached to a read/write USB port of your M3P. On this device you have to create a directoty named „TeslaTrackMode" (in the root directory).
As soon as you have done so and go into track mode, your Tesla will create a .csv (Excel format) file with data for a number of channels (i.e. brake pressure, accelerator, steering angle, speed, ....). This file grows by minute (appr. 10 MB/20km drive).
When you select "track mode" and "store dashcam for lap" a video clip of your laps will be stored too (only front cam, no sound).

After the session you copy the .csv file to your Android/IOS device (Racechrono Pro is only available as an app), open Racechrono Pro, select the track you have been running on and select import of Tesla track data.
Racechrono Pro will then create a new session and you can now begin to define the overlay.
In case you also want to add a video (what you should do), you have to copy the video file to /android/data/com.racechrono.pro/files/Movies/RaceChrono (for Android).

When you now select the session and tap on video, Racechrono will present the imported video files and you can attach one of these to your session. You now have to sychronize video and data, best is to find a typical mark on track (i.e. start finish line) to do so.

Here you see a number of channels you can select to be displayed in Racechrono Pro:










And here you see an example taken out of the onboard video with overlays:










Track: Red Bull Ring, Austria (F1 track)

You also might have a look at a lap here:


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

That is seriously awesome. 

Oh, and nice being out on the RB Ring!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Awesome! I'd love to see a picture of the microdisplay put to good use on track 

FYI the CANserver can log all of that data as well...no need for track mode... perhaps I should see if the Racechrono folks would support importing logs.


----------



## Ren001 (Nov 8, 2017)

JWardell said:


> perhaps I should see if the Racechrono folks would support importing logs.


You might want to contact Antti Lammi via support(at)racechrono.net.


----------



## Submash (Dec 2, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Awesome! I'd love to see a picture of the microdisplay put to good use on track
> 
> FYI the CANserver can log all of that data as well...no need for track mode... perhaps I should see if the Racechrono folks would support importing logs.


Can't live without GPS data and Tesla has a good high-speed GPS signal. Do we have it on the bus?
Yes, talk with RaceChrono, please! Also with Harry's LapTimer and TrackAddict.


----------



## Eugenius (Jun 27, 2019)

I know, it is an old thread...
But yes, we have GPS on bus. Sometimes on vehicles bus, bus for sure on chassis:
https://github.com/joshwardell/model3dbc/blob/master/Model3CAN.dbc#L2349-L2352


----------

